# Bostitch Air Compressor Won't Hold Air



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Is the hose still on or do you take it off when not in use?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Have you tried lightly spraying the fittings with soapy water? Watch for the little bubbles...go after it.


----------



## kirkscheffel (Nov 11, 2007)

HI-
I take the hose off when not in use, but had it on when it wouldn't store air.
THanks


----------

